# Wife went fishing while I was at work - 26lb *Chinook later...



## S-met (Oct 2, 2019)

*Edit* chinook not coho. Dont drink and use speach-to-text after a long day or errors may happen.


Not sure if I am bragging or complaining. I had a heck of a long day. 12+hrs of booorrrriiiinnnnggg national accreditation survey inspection, verifying policies and procedures. Making sure we have the right signage posted, pamphlets available, documents up to date...all I could do to stay awake.

My wife, on the other hand who does not have to work met up with her brother and went fishing. I get this text saying that they landed a 26lb salmon that's bled out, but I get to clean when I get home. Think I might have to keep this wife.

I was hoping for roe, but qas was a male. No worries, fuggers filleted out,head for soupthis weekend, 1/2 bagged and in the freezer, other 1/2 going to get brined and smoked this weekend.

Collars for dinner tonight.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2019)

26# Coho is close to a world record...


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

And we can't keep Silvers here is CA............LOL!!!
I'm thinking he meant to type King Salmon.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2019)

forktender said:


> And we can't keep Silvers here is CA............LOL!!!
> I'm thinking he meant to type King Salmon.



I've caught Kings to 50#'s...  Seen Kings well over 100#'s....  
I meant to type Coho...  
https://anglersnotebook.com/fishing...-coho-salmon-caught-and-released-in-new-york/


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2019)

forktender, you should make your "*profile*' available to members to view....


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

Holy cow, that is one hell of a Coho in that link.
The biggest King I've ever caught was 38lbs out of the Golden Gate. Not huge by any some guys standards, but I was stoked to land it on a steelhead rod with 15 lb test mooching whole herring. The next weekend my brother caught a 52 lb King pretty big for down here. I fish AK for 17 days several yrs ago hoping to catch a real big one but never connected. I actually got tired of back trolling by the 5th day and moved on to Lings, Butt's and Coho's. The best eating things up there that we caught were big jumbo Spot Prawns, I could eat my weight in them.

We mainly fished the  Russian and Kenai, we had some Absolutely INSANE launches and pullouts out of Deep Creek, talk about major pucker factor. The highlights for me were the fly outs and stream fishing 20 yards away from Mr Griz. The fishing up there is nothing short of amazing.

Where did you catch 50 lbers Dave?
If I remember correctly don't you run a big Aluma weld or something like that?

My family has been commercial Salmon fishing out of San Francisco(before it turned into a giant crap hole) and Mukilteo WA state. And commercial tuna fishing out of San Diego for almost 100 yrs. I'm glad I got to experience it, but I'm also glad I didn't get into it.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> forktender, you should make your "*profile*' available to members to view....


 I tried when I first joined but I got an error code if I remember correctly, so I gave up on it. 
I'll try again it's been a several yrs since I tried.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2019)

Rivers Inlet in the 70's...  Saw a King WELL over 100#'s in Alaska...  A purse Seiner unloaded on a tender and they had it laying on the deck for all to see...
I fished the Kenai in the 80's...   One member of the fishing team had a king on for 1.5 hours and it NEVER knew it was hooked...  Would have been a big one..
I have a Duckworth..


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> forktender, you should make your "*profile*' available to members to view....


LOL, I just clicked on your profile and got an error code.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Rivers Inlet in the 70's...  Saw a King WELL over 100#'s in Alaska...  A purse Seiner unloaded on a tender and they had it laying on the deck for all to see...
> I fished the Kenai in the 80's...   One member of the fishing team had a king on for 1.5 hours and it NEVER knew it was hooked...  Would have been a big one..
> I have a Duckworth..


That's right, those are great boats.
My Brother has a custom ocean boat called a Davis boat made in Morro bay CA. They are a Radon hull with a redesigned top half. They are super heavy duty boats, we fish Salmon, Halibut, Stripers and Sturgeon a lot but my true love is Albacore fishing, although we don't get the run that we used to though and my back can't handle 60 mile runs anymore.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Rivers Inlet in the 70's...  Saw a King WELL over 100#'s in Alaska...  A purse Seiner unloaded on a tender and they had it laying on the deck for all to see...
> I fished the Kenai in the 80's...   One member of the fishing team had a king on for 1.5 hours and it NEVER knew it was hooked...  Would have been a big one..
> I have a Duckworth..


I've actually read about the big Kings caught by the purse seiners up there, I can't even imagine a Salmon that big.


----------



## kit s (Oct 3, 2019)

That is a nice fish for Cal...Seen up to 36# and heard of a few bigger. My boy who lives in Washington has caught afew bigger up his way though most are about same size here I cal. He Has a Woolridge Jet...not super for ocean but great for the rivers. My favorite fish to catch and eat of all the ocean fish is Halibut, but hey eat them all...lol
Oh my dada when he was a youg guy caught a King to 60 pounds on the Klamath.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 3, 2019)

Where's the pic of the wife holding the monster?   Where along the coast was it caught?  Nice collars.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 3, 2019)

Mmmm....Collars are money, yum!

As for me, years ago I got one week in July fishing Sitka, AK out of the Kingfisher lodge.
Halibut from 3 ft to 6.5' ft, pushing 250lbs.
An assortment of Salmon, biggest King was probably pushing 30-40 lb.
One day I was one salmon species away from having a Royal Flush.
It was the last time I ever got to go fishing with my Grandfather, great memories!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh boy! Collars are the best! I don't throw the best part of the fish away anymore now that I know better. Yours look great!

I have a little treat thawing now...


----------



## S-met (Oct 3, 2019)

Wife was afraid to hold it up on the boat for fear of dropping it or falling over. Pic of my bro-in-law doing the honors. Picked from the feather river.


----------



## forktender (Oct 4, 2019)

Hahaha, I knew it was gonna end up being a king.
Nice fish!!!
Spinners?


----------

